# Jesus...A 6'10" 250 LeBron?



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olympics/athens/basketball/2004-07-27-james-impressive_x.htm


If this is true......oh my god.


You guys don't need Boozer, LeBron's going to be able to go 1 on 5 in a few years...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey...how did you find that article?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron a 5?! Hahahaha... that's even funnier than the Carlos Loozer thing...


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Magic had post game man... Lebron shouls be able to play 1 to 3 with no problem... and guard some 4's quite well too...


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

Lebron is awesome. Keep him at the point though so the lineup can have 5 players 6-6 and taller for max rebounding potential. He's like Magic with less passing ability but more athletic ability. He really is a breed of his own, the epitome of basketball past and present, the perfect being.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> Lebron is awesome. Keep him at the point though so the lineup can have 5 players 6-6 and taller for max rebounding potential. He's like Magic with less passing ability but more athletic ability. He really is a breed of his own, the epitome of basketball past and present, the perfect being.


Are you in love?:grinning:


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

> Lebron a 5?! Hahahaha... that's even funnier than the Carlos Loozer thing...



Hey learn to read, buddy...I said he'll be able to go 1 on 5, as in take on entire teams singlehandedly...not be a 5...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I dont know whether to beleive this or not. It could simply be a bit of a 'shock' factor considering how big he is, even at 6-8,240 that is giant for a 19 year old. Of course at his age, i wouldnt rule out the possibility of growing another inch or two.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> Hey learn to read, buddy...I said he'll be able to go 1 on 5, as in take on entire teams singlehandedly...not be a 5...


Sorry about that dude... I'm a Brazilian Cavs Fan... and Lebron's too... But can't say my english is perfect, copy that?

Hey... sorry BigMike, i got you wrong...


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

dam i wish we had a before and after shot. Whos gonna be able to stop him? As long as he didnt lose the quickness and balance this is scary. Who is going to be able to keep up with him. JUs imagine a 6' 10 point gaurd. wats even better now is that he can go in the post more which means even more open looks for LUke jackson


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I hope this is true, man that would be absolutely nuts.

At 6'10 250, he would absolutely bully PG's, SG's, SF's, and have his way with a lot PF's. He could even play center for periods of the game. I mean, at 6'8 240 he is already a man child, but those 2 inches and 10 pounds make him that more versatile and scary.

The modern Magic.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

If he really is 6'10 250 he might could play 5 against my mavs :|


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AstheFranchiz2K2</b>!
> Whos gonna be able to stop him? Who is going to be able to keep up with him.


So far Larry Brown was shut him down. Larry Brown can stop LeBron easy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> So far Larry Brown has shut him down. Larry Brown can stop LeBron easy.


Brown has that lock down defense, I thought you knew. Don't just ask Bron, ask Darko and Amare too.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lebron is definately not 6'10.

At the end of the game last night Lebron and Amare were standing on the sideline cheering and Lebron was cleary smaller.

Besides that I think Larry Brown isn't playing Amare and Lebron because they have no college experience and because they were both late for that meeting.

You want to talk about defense? I haven't seen one guy on the US team not consistantly being shown up on defense and that includes Tim Duncan who was schooled by Femerling several times last night.


----------



## FutureDraftPick (Aug 7, 2004)

As much as I want LeBron to play more, I think I'm understanding how it motivates rookies and just overall why people bench rookies and let them learn from the vets playing.


----------

